# Soil Test



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

Can someone help me interpret these results please.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

The lab pretty much tells you the two most important things; pH and macros. You have low pH and need to raise it with lime, check the soil amendment thread for which version to buy (dolomitic calcitic). Your phosphorus is LOW, find a bad of triple phosphorus and aim for 4lbs/1k sq ft total this year. If you can't find triple phosphorus, any fertilizer with a 1:4:2 ratio will work and if you can't find that you'll want a starter fertilizer that has the lowest N.

Fix those two this year and check in at the beginning of the next season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dwight, I dont know their test methods, so all I could go by is their Low/High.

pH is low. They are recommending 75lb of lime/ksqft. I think you should use dolomitic lime.

P is low. They are suggesting 1.5lb of P2O5/ksqft.

I dont understand why they are recommending potassium in the second row but not the first since it has the same value.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@dwightevansjr71 What lab did the soil test?
@g-man My guess is that the first one is for a field crop and tailored to traditional annual fertilizing based on no further N apps and the second is lawn maintenance rec based on 2-3 annual N apps. But just a guess.


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

doverosx said:


> The lab pretty much tells you the two most important things; pH and macros. You have low pH and need to raise it with lime, check the soil amendment thread for which version to buy (dolomitic calcitic). Your phosphorus is LOW, find a bad of triple phosphorus and aim for 4lbs/1k sq ft total this year. If you can't find triple phosphorus, any fertilizer with a 1:4:2 ratio will work and if you can't find that you'll want a starter fertilizer that has the lowest N.
> 
> Fix those two this year and check in at the beginning of the next season.


So, the 80/60/40 lbs per acre of NPK are the amounts I should put down over a year or throw it down all at once. The 80lbs per acre is roughly 1.72 lbs per 1000sqft. So am I aiming for to put down 24lbs (Estimated)of nitrogen (based on 14,000sqft yard) In one application or spreading it out over the next year? And the same for phosphorus and potassium?


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

g-man said:


> Dwight, I dont know their test methods, so all I could go by is their Low/High.
> 
> pH is low. They are recommending 75lb of lime/ksqft. I think you should use dolomitic lime.
> 
> ...


I laid down 1/2 ton of lime today and plan on using a fertilizer high in those macros.


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> @dwightevansjr71 What lab did the soil test?
> @g-man My guess is that the first one is for a field crop and tailored to traditional annual fertilizing based on no further N apps and the second is lawn maintenance rec based on 2-3 annual N apps. But just a guess.


That is correct!


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

dwightevansjr71 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > @dwightevansjr71 What lab did the soil test?
> ...


Auburn University did it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The NPK are yearly amount. The general rule is to do no more than 1lb/ksqft of NPK per month.

Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

g-man said:


> The NPK are yearly amount. The general rule is to do no more than 1lb/ksqft of NPK per month.
> 
> Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


Where can I get the soil remediation guide?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The link is in my signature and on the pinned thread in this folder.


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

g-man said:


> The link is in my signature and on the pinned thread in this folder.


Thank you.


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

https://aaes.auburn.edu/soil-forage-water-testing-lab/

The link has a calculator if you scroll down for inputting the results of your soil test.


----------

